

Ask HN: why are devices with the Flappy Bird app fetching $1k+ on ebay? - quackerhacker

So I need to ask your opinion, the flappy bird app creator pulls their app during its success this weekend, then people list their devices on ebay for astronomical prices....seriously, am I missing something? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.cnet.com&#x2F;8301-17938_105-57618649-1&#x2F;$100k-used-flappy-bird-phones-not-really-flying-so-high-on-ebay&#x2F;?subj
======
anigbrowl
Some people have more money than sense, and ayy feel that FB is historic
enough that it's worth paying a load of money for a phone that has it.
Apparently someone has already paid $10k for one...possibly in the belief that
it'll be worth more in the future, but more likely shill buying between people
and their friends in an attempt to drive up the price. People who are already
renting ebay stores may consider the sales commission a worthwile advertising
price to attract foolsih buyers.
[http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=flapp...](http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=flappy+bird+phone&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc)

When I see this sort of thing I think back to the Beanie Baby craze of the
90s; I worked just up the street from a store in SF's financial district and
when a new toy was coming out there would be a long line of financial industry
types standing outside from the small hours of the morning to buy a small
stuffed animal in the apparent belief that it was a hot new asset class.
They're still traded and collected (isn't everything?) but for tens or low
hundreds of dollars rather than the thousands that people were anticipating.

